# My 10 Gallon!



## mattoboy (Feb 4, 2012)

Just thought I would share my 10 gallon tank! been up and running since May. Started with 1 Jungle Val (Now have 8), 1 Corkscrew Val (Main one died, the surviving runner is in the tank), (1 Amazon Sword (Now have 3), 6 White Cloud Mountain Minnows (3 died, then my big female had fry and now have 10), 1 betta (Died sadly) and added an Amano Shrimp!










Matt


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

looks nice  I like the wood (?) chunk you have


----------



## Aurie (Jun 22, 2012)

I just traded my mountain minnows to the LFS yesterday. I miss them already 

I like how they go down into the plants .. then you know they're breeding LOL

Mine slept behind the filter and 1 always in the plants. I had 3m 3f and 29 babies

I only traded them in because in my new 29 I have 8 white tip tetras (pink with black/white fins) 4 corys (1 died in acclimation) and a parkinson rainbow and the bioload would be too much with them. The top of my tank is barren now.. 

Enjoy them. 

Do you have yellow tip fins or white? I had 2 yellow males and a white. I gave the babies away before I could see their colors to know who the dad was. All my females were white tip'd


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

No I don't, my current situation doesn't really allow me to have anything larger than my 5.5 and I haven't owned any fish other than betta since I was 10 or 12. My finace and I may be starting a sorority in January, but other than that I'm lost when it comes to other fish xD


----------



## mattoboy (Feb 4, 2012)

@Aurie I have all white's, the breeding was accident actually - I went to Ontario (canada) for 2 weeks while my mom was home and told her not to change the water, got home and the tank was covered in algae, cleaner her up and 4 days after I had fry! Now i'm trying hard to breed them but just don't have luck :/ I have one female who looks like she's going to explode (Box-shaped) and swims lop-sided but its not SBD because she eats fine! I sadly have 3 fish with clamped fins and one with heavy breathing but he is older, and I think my water becomes lethargic fairly quick because there's 10 of them in there!


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

Your vals are gorgeous, I am envious  Vals are the one type of plant that dies as soon as my hands have touched them.


----------



## mattoboy (Feb 4, 2012)

Thank-you very much!! @babystarz


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Love it but a Coldwater setup is better for WCMM.


----------



## mattoboy (Feb 4, 2012)

Its a coler setup, about 69F


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

But the stocking list has tropical?


----------



## mattoboy (Feb 4, 2012)

69F and everythings going good


----------



## Aurie (Jun 22, 2012)

Wcmm are considered sub tropical. They are from china


----------



## TySAAAN (Dec 21, 2012)

WOW!! Your ro- is that a rock or a wood chunk? Anyways it looks really nice with the color of the gravel and plants!! Is it a cave underneath too?


----------



## mattoboy (Feb 4, 2012)

@TySAAAN Thank-you so much! Its a piece of malaysian driftwood or something along those lines. Picked it up at the pet store for just over $10.00. Yes, it has a cave underneath, my shrimp likes to hang out their


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Amanos are tropical so are bettas. Many of your plants are tropical too.


----------



## ShukiAi (Feb 15, 2012)

Lovely set up! And White Clouds are the best


----------

